# MAk's....MK5



## MAkie302 (May 3, 2008)

Well to start off I recently bought a set of orange peal bbs rs's and when I say recently I really mean about 4 months ago. Winter couldn't end soon enough as I'm sure most of you can relate. I ran into a few problems but finally got the wheels on the car. After doing some research I did what I’m sure most of you have done in the past with your tax return…. spent it on bags. After weighing out my options I decided to go with twenty squared for the air install. John from twenty squared made the process as simple and easy as it could have been. I have to admit they know their stuff. From the start they helped build an air ride setup that would fit me best, my car was a daily so I needed something that was reliable. I do admit the install did take a little longer than expected but after seeing the outcome of the finish product I have to say it was worth the wait. There were some minor set backs on delivery of the rear bag mounts that in return added onto the estimate time of completion. John did a great job of keeping me informed on the status of the vehicle (as well as answering just about all my questions and concerns) Rob set the trunk up perfectly, one of the cleanest setups I have seen. The experience was defiantly a good one. Big Thanks to everyone who's helped me out Infrared, John, and chrismpell...and all the fellas at WFSU 




































































_Modified by MAkie302 at 12:56 PM 5-3-2009_


----------



## Ajdaballer (Nov 22, 2007)

dang these pics are nice








There we go


_Modified by Ajdaballer at 8:22 PM 4-28-2009_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Ajdaballer)*

whats with the clear lines?
and get the front down, asap!


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (Ajdaballer)*

Sitting proper.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
After some tweaking it will be nooice.


----------



## MAkie302 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (Ducky 2.0T)*

Were going to adjust the front this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i'll throw some more pictures up then


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Looks great Jeff. Pleasure working with you on this. The front has about 2" left to go down, but wheel clearance will become an issue the lower it goes, so we left it higher for Jeff to make the decision to go down as far as he wants!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (MAkie302)*

what are the wheel and tire specs?


----------



## MAkie302 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

wheels are 17 x 9 et 40 in the back and 17 x 8 et 35 in the front


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Tires are Falken 512's 205/45


----------



## MAkie302 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

wow I missed that sorry lol


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MAkie302)*

w/ an ET35 on a 8" you should be abel to thread them down a lot more... too much rear rake going on..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_w/ an ET35 on a 8" you should be abel to thread them down a lot more... too much rear rake going on.. 


Read a few posts above http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Read a few posts above http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

i did. and i know they can go down more... he can even put 5mm spacers up frotn and get extra clearance.. unless it has wobble bolts... then only 3mm spacers..


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

x2 the offset and wheel width gives enough clearance for the bag to go lower
whats the front struts?fk's?


----------



## chrismpell (Jul 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_x2 the offset and wheel width gives enough clearance for the bag to go lower
whats the front struts?fk's?


Yes, he is on FKs.
No one is saying it can not go lower. He got the car on Saturday and that's the height he received it at. We have not even taken a look at it yet. 
Give it a little time.


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (chrismpell)*

with that et you can spin the bag all the way down that way the subframe will hit the ground.


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

looks good, Makieeee


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (AWhiteRabbit)*

congrats on the new suspension


----------



## maskellBYAH (Mar 26, 2007)

I can dig it!


----------



## MAkie302 (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the positive comments more photos soon


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

looks awesome...
will look AMAZING with the fronts down :thumbup


----------



## MAkie302 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mbg_euros)*


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MAkie302)*

looks GREAT!


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (themachasy)*

Car looks clean and proper good job on the install guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Car looks clean and proper good job on the install guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thanks Zack!


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## LowLife03 (May 3, 2007)

I spotted your car in hunt valley, I might be working at the building next to yours. It looked clean, took some pics cause I had some time to kill










































_Modified by LowLife03 at 2:18 PM 5-21-2009_


----------



## MAkie302 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (LowLife03)*

wow bro thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif fronts should come down soon enough


----------



## MAkie302 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (MAkie302)*

Update: front lip, bumper and fenders resprayed, front fenders were pulled a bit and smoothed, rear bumper, lower valance and hatch all resprayed...ill get some pics up shortly...notch in two weeks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

damn i love the colours


----------



## MAkie302 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (felixy69)*

thank you sir 


_Modified by MAkie302 at 11:31 PM 8-8-2009_


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (MAkie302)*

Is this thing low yet? Spin those bags down!


----------



## MAkie302 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (windsorvr)*

yea its down heres a quick shot from the weekend


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (MAkie302)*

wowwow very nice man


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

Sick!


----------

